# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa autoriza permisos para importar semillas de pimiento de España

## hernando

El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) *levantó la suspensión* de la emisión de permisos sanitarios de importación para semillas de pimiento procedente de España.  http://www.agroeconomica.pe/2010/08/...nto-de-espana/Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de moringas de India y Argentina Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de maíz de Puerto Rico Artículo: Senasa levanta suspensión de emisión de permisos para importar semillas de pimiento de España Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar embriones de bovino y semen de ovinos y caprinos de España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca

----------

